# You know what I friggn hate



## TheBlob (Dec 3, 2013)

My workout partner.. This A Hole not only can push 225 up 20 times, but refuses to even try 315 (sniffle its too heavy) idiot.. But he just eats pizzas and hamburgers and ****ing candy bars and never gets fat. If I look at a simple carb sideways my waistline grows 5 inches


----------



## Joliver (Dec 3, 2013)

Blob!!!!  I made it here brotha!  

I hate your workout partner too.  Nothing like having a freak of nature for a workout partner.  I had one in college that was like Adonis, Hercules, and Achilles--rolled in one.  Except it looked like he was dipped in the river Styx by his head.  There wasn't anything he couldn't lift...he had never heard of bodyfat...but he was the ugliest human alive. I wouldn't trade places...


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 3, 2013)

I thought this was going to be another thread about Doc


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey joliver whats up,,, good to see ya. Yeah right now this douche is slurping back mt. Dew, finishing off some pizza while I finish, yet another damn chicken breast, broccoli meal with water..


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 3, 2013)

Lol.... not unless doc is scared to get under 315 after pushing 225 20 times... and eats pizzas


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 3, 2013)

Dude I push it up 5 times and my chili ring almost shoots out


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 3, 2013)

I thought this thread was going to be about how openly gay rumpy is


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 3, 2013)

Armedanddangerous said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about how openly gay rumpy is



DUDE, He said what he HATES.  Everyone loves my open gayness, like you're not in the choir on this one


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 3, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> DUDE, He said what he HATES.  Everyone loves my open gayness, like you're not in the choir on this one



Sorry I must have read that wrong hahaha


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 3, 2013)

TheBlob said:


> Lol.... not unless doc is scared to get under 315 after pushing 225 20 times... and eats pizzas



Doc doesn't eat ch**se

Doc isn't afraid to get under any weight, that which does not kill him simply makes him stronger lol. Bench is probably one of my least favorite lifts. Would you believe at one point my power clean was higher than my bench???


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 3, 2013)

I need to check urban dictionary, but by "power clean" you are referring to a sex act, right?


----------



## Azog (Dec 3, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Doc doesn't eat ch**se
> 
> Doc isn't afraid to get under any weight, that which does not kill him simply makes him stronger lol. Bench is probably one of my least favorite lifts. Would you believe at one point my power clean was higher than my bench???



Mine still is....is this bad?!?!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 3, 2013)

Azog said:


> Mine still is....is this bad?!?!



I hope not. Lately the power cleans were aggravating my elbow-itis so I went once a week on them and did bench twice a week instead.


----------



## Azog (Dec 3, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> I need to check urban dictionary, but by "power clean" you are referring to a sex act, right?



I just looked it up. It is defined as: "The act of cleaning one's sexual partner's anus out with a shop-vac."


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 3, 2013)

Azog said:


> I just looked it up. It is defined as: "The act of cleaning one's sexual partner's anus out with a shop-vac."



I was sitting on the edge of my seat until I read shop vac part. Was hoping for tongue


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 3, 2013)

Hmm, looking at the new posts on this site, I fear we may have hit a tipping point.  This used to be such a nice quiet and civil board.  I cannot help feel like I'm partially to blame for this.

Oh and Doc, Tongue is the second definition on UD, so both usages are correct.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 3, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> I was sitting on the edge of my seat until I read shop vac part. Was hoping for tongue



That's what they call my tongue at the truck stop.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 3, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Doc doesn't eat ch**se
> 
> Doc isn't afraid to get under any weight, that which does not kill him simply makes him stronger lol. Bench is probably one of my least favorite lifts. Would you believe at one point my power clean was higher than my bench???



Sounds like you should be doing more speed work on bench.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 3, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sounds like you should be doing more speed work on bench.



I do a dynamic day every now and then but could benefit from more for sure. Part of my problem is motivation for the lift. It's always been one of my weakest and least favorite. I've got to get serious and give it the same concentration as squats and deads, power cleans, and overhead press


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 3, 2013)

Ewwww tongue,,, I just lost my dinner.. Someone owes mea taco


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 3, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Hmm, looking at the new posts on this site, I fear we may have hit a tipping point.  This used to be such a nice quiet and civil board.  I cannot help feel like I'm partially to blame for this.
> 
> Oh and Doc, Tongue is the second definition on UD, so both usages are correct.


I'm pretty sure you're COMPLETELY to blame


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 3, 2013)

Yup speed work I decided to try some high speed partial deadlifts,,, and some how the next day I needed a wheel chair


----------



## Dtownry (Dec 3, 2013)

It is all about physiology and natural levers.  Some MFers are just built for strength.  Just the way it is...
The rest of us have to work our asses off.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 3, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> I need to check urban dictionary, but by "power clean" you are referring to a sex act, right?



You're looking for power bottom. I am always the power bottom no matter how big the other guy is


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 3, 2013)

Also yes super freaks. Me and my buddy ran out first cycles together same gear sust 600/deca 500 I put on a nice 15 lbs that I kept. Eating my 6 pre packed meals and working out.

This mother ****er on the other Hand started at 165 ended at 190-195 no lie. He would eat like one meal a day and it was before bed and it would be nothing but crap. Doughnuts, chips, soda, all the good shit. He still had a 8 pack and put on muscle with hardly any fat. 

I ate like crap for the thanksgiving weekend and I can see my stomach is sticking out like a beer belly.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 3, 2013)

HEY If your a genetic freak reading this, how about atleast eating clean in front if the rest of us.. Because I love soda zoo zoo's and wham whams too but I cant eat em. So show some support.. Otherwise next time your doing heavy bench and im spotting you, i might get distracted by that chick doing squats in yoga pants and wander off in mid set.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 3, 2013)

Pinkbear I hope you didnt mean power bottom the way that sounded.. lmfap


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh yes I meant it that way. I am the power bottom want to find out


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 3, 2013)

Gross.. lmao


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 3, 2013)

0-><.         < you 
0-¥<           < me (power bottom)


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 3, 2013)

Lol wow thats a lot of glutes


----------



## surhoff88 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah shop vac was the last thing I was expecting at the end of that sentence


----------



## ccpro (Dec 4, 2013)

I think we've all known one of these A holes.  I had a buddy in college who never went heavy and you'd swear he was juicing.  The guy would get bigger from one workout!!!!  180 ripped and 19" guns.  A hole!!!!


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 4, 2013)

I had I family of them in high school, 3 brothers all built that way


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 4, 2013)

My old workout partner used to squat 405 for 20 ATG. 5-9, 240 lb shredded asshole. First guy I ever knew personally that used slin and GH. He actually showed me a lot about training and gear back in the days when I had no patience to sit on-line waiting for AOL dial-up internet to load.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 5, 2013)

I actually got some pics of this douche swilling some mountain dew, and eating an entire bag of Doritos.. with his beanie half on his head looking like the reservoir tip on a condom


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 5, 2013)

Ahhh it wont upload


----------



## surhoff88 (Dec 6, 2013)

Today one of the biggest and best looking guys at my gym walked in the door eating a ****ing crispy cream and chocolate milk before blasting his arms.  I was actually planning on asking him what is diet is like and what he does for abs and*cardio.  I mean come on doughnuts and nesquick as your pre workout... some people just have it more naturally than others but that just about made me flip out.  I've seen him munchin dorritos as he walks in the door in the past but I thought it was a cheat snack or one time thing.  Guess not.  As someone whos body stores every damn carb that pisses me off and makes me crazy jealous.


----------



## DF (Dec 6, 2013)

TheBlob said:


> Ahhh it wont upload



Use something like photobucket to up load pics.


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 8, 2013)

Ahhh let me try this here photobucket


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 8, 2013)

Ahhh let me try this here photobucket


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 8, 2013)

ummmm not sure if this is gonna work


----------



## Magical (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah I know a guy that dosent work out ever, eats frozen burritos and shit and still has a six pack and shit


----------

